# Gun Rack..



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just built this gun rack. I've stained it a grey stain and did a satin polyurethane clear coat. I think it'd look good somewhere that has a western or cabin decor. $50? I'm headed to the Wasatch front next weekend June 13. I can bring it with me. I plan on making more of them. Working on a design with a box at the bottom that would be a 3 gun rack. Let me know what you think.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the rack looks great. Unfortunately in today's world it is just not wise to display/store your guns in the open. To do so is an invitation and opportunity for theft.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will let you know. Some guns are worth displaying, just can do so safely by removing necessary components.

BP as for your theft comment, I agree and disagree. Someone should be cautious about breaking into the hillbilly's house with guns and dead stuff on his walls


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- then it's not known as a display- it's bait


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Any takers for this bait rack? I mean gun rack?  I'll take it with me to the wasatch front today. I'll be in West Jordan. Text me at 4-thirty five- 8two8-5niner88

:mrgreen:


----------

